# LAST DAY FREE:



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

*LAST DAY FREE!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, David, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

You guys all like *free* stuff, right?


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck with your giveaway! I will help spread the word.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Good luck, I'll tweet about it too.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I already bought the book so won't be doing the contest...but I just tweeted your blog.  Good luck with the contest and the book!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for helping to spread the word. Quite a few entries already, but still plenty of time to enter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Dave.

I've merged your giveaway thread with your existing book thread in the Bazaar as we ask that authors conduct those giveaways in their book thread.

Thanks for offering the freebies!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Betsy,

I didn't know I posted in the wrong place, sorry!

Thanks for moving it,

Dave

P.S. Competition ends midnight PST, plenty of time to enter.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool!  I'll go put it on my Facebook now.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeanne - You are one of the lucky winners.

Can you send me a PM with your email address?


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are some early Amazon reviews:


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Doubleshot Reviews Gave If You Go Into The Woods 4.5 Stars!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats!  She obviously knows quality when she sees it.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Jeanne,


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats! I'll go check it out. I'm sure it will be another good read.

I decided to put The Red Balloon up for free on Smashwords. People who read it seem to like it and it got a wonderful review here: http://bookpumper.com/2011/05/the-red-balloon-will-change-you/

Yet it hasn't found an audience, so I thought maybe it would be nice to just give it away to moms and dads who want a little something to read to their little ones.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea Jeanne, I'm sure it will be popular.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

_If You Go Into The Woods_


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

The good people at SIFT Book Reviews...


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I received a lovely email from a stranger this morning who said they had heard about my book, purchased it, and enjoyed it so much that they wrote a lovely review on their blog.
/


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got two more excellent reviews from book bloggers.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Another great blog review


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

GREAT review for _If You Go Into The Woods_:


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

THIS STORY IS FREE FOR A LIMITED TIME -


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

*THIS STORY IS NOW FREE ON AMAZON*


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

*LAST DAY FREE!*


----------

